# ndiswrapper non associa l'interfaccia di rete

## mmiki

bonjour a tut le mond

dunque sto provando un'installazione gentoo ma ho qualche problema con la chiavetta wireless usb

e' una d-link dwl-g132

ho installato correttamente ndiswrapper e i driver, e quando inserisco la chiavetta, effettivamente, l'output di ndiswrapper -l e' "device present"

solo che non viene associata un'interfaccia! 

dmesg non da' indicazioni utili (si ferma a ndiswrapper 1.33 loaded ecc.. )

ho cercato anche su internet e sul forum, ma non ho trovato nulla di utile, nemmeno provando (come si consigliava nel forum inglese di gentoo) a caricare ripetutamente il modulo di ndiswrapper

c'e' anche gia' la riga "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules.conf

giusto per completezza, anche ifconfig non vede altre interfacce di rete oltre a lo e eth0

qualche consiglio?

grazie

mmiki

----------

## Peach

prova a leggere il tutorial sul sito di ndiswrapper poi vediamo che errori ti da.

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/

----------

## mmiki

sì nel tutorial non c'è scritto nulla di diverso da quello che ho fatto.

nè da dmesg nè da ndiswrapper -l risultano errori, semplicemente non viene "creata" wlan0.

anche usando la versione precedente dei driver, anche reinstallando il driver nuovo.

ho però scoperto che nella lista delle chiavette supportate, per la mia consigliano di usare ndiswrapper -a per forzare l'utilizzo di un driver per una periferica (cosa che però, su fedora e ubuntu dove ho già provato con successo, non è mai stata necessaria, per questo non avevo mai notato il consiglio).

ora, posto che l'id della mia chiavetta è 2001:3a03, dando "ndiswrapper -a 2001:3a03 neta5agu" ricevo una serie di errori del tipo

```
couldn't create symlink for "2001:3a01.F.conf": File exists - installation may be incomplete

couldn't create symlink for "2001:3a03.F.conf": File exists - installation may be incomplete

couldn't create symlink for "2001:3a08.F.conf": File exists - installation may be incomplete

driver 'neta5agu' is not installed (properly)!
```

insomma, c'è decisamente qualcosa di nuovo!

adesso proverò ad indagare

grazie dell'aiuto!

----------

## mmiki

ok, sono riuscito a far andare ndiswrapper, ora ho un'interfaccia wlan0

però dev'esserci qualcosa che mi sfugge, perchè per farlo andare ho dovuto installarlo da sorgenti seguendo il consiglio di un utente suse -.-

ho provato con molto scetticismo, pensando al limite a qualche impostazione di portage sbagliata (qualche flag USE, ma ndiswrapper ne supporta tre: usb, kernel_linux e debug...)

e invece sta di fatto che ora funziona. 

perchè?

----------

## mmiki

CODE:

# emerge -pv ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47  USE="-debug -usb" 194 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 194 kB

/CODE

no comment

chiedo scusa per l'idiozia del thread, non aspetto neanche di controllare che funzioni tutto davvero

----------

